# Personal Best



## LDUBS (May 20, 2019)

Got three rainbow trout today including a 5.6 pounder. That is a personal best for me. Trolling 30' deep at 2.7mph. Caught the big one on a pink/orange Honeybee, which is a new lure to me. I had seen some videos showing the lure actions at various speeds. These can be trolled fast which fits my style of fishing. Last week I caught a 2.5 lb rainbow using a purple/pink Honeybee, so was kind of optimistic. Paid off.


----------



## hounddog (May 21, 2019)

Great job LDUBS! It's always fun to catch a PB!


----------



## Jim (May 21, 2019)

awesome sir! =D>


----------



## handyandy (May 21, 2019)

nice trout that should have put a good bend in the pole.


----------



## LDUBS (May 21, 2019)

handyandy said:


> nice trout that should have put a good bend in the pole.



As a matter of fact I caught it on a 7 1/2' fiberglass kokanee rod which is kid of like a noodle. It was a fun catch. Fish was airborne several times. Every time he jumped I was worried it was going to shake the hook. Took a while but I got him in the net.


----------



## handyandy (May 21, 2019)

sounds like a rush, I know when my wife and I were in montana on our honey moon last fall she caught a 22" brown in a lake we trolled I had never caught a larger trout before. Was a lot of fun at first it didn't fight much but when it got close enough to see the boat it took off drag zinging drag a few times. Same thing happened when I hooked into a decent rainbow around 20". The big ones fight pretty well.


----------



## richg99 (May 21, 2019)

Congratulations. Well done.


----------



## gnappi (May 28, 2019)

N-I-C-E!!!


----------



## ppine (May 31, 2019)

Way to go man. Looks like a rainbow hen. 
I have been able to catch a lot of good rainbows, and tear up some equipment, but I have yet to break the 5 pound barrier.


----------



## LDUBS (May 31, 2019)

PPine, you been over to Lake Davis? Too far for me but I read somewhere it was bouncing back. 

One thing for sure, there is plenty of water in the reservoirs.


----------



## shamoo (Jun 6, 2019)

LDUBS, That my friend is what I call a TROUT, Congratulations =D>


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks! I'm going a little nuts because I haven't been able to get out as much as I would like. Too many house projects, etc getting in the way. Also the last few days have been 100+ deg's. 

Early next week is looking good.


----------



## Buzzbait (Jun 19, 2019)

Now that's a stud! Heck of a catch right there...


----------

